# emerge xmms

## lordimac

 *Quote:*   

> root@localhost lordimac # emerge xmms
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10 to /
> ...

 

Woran liegts?

----------

## meyerm

Nur mal ein Versuch, den ich jetzt bei mir starten wuerde: Versuch die libmikmod doch mal mit weniger Optimierungen zu übersetzen.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

bei mir hat er mit den gleichen errormsgs aufgeoert.

jax

----------

## lordimac

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Nur mal ein Versuch, den ich jetzt bei mir starten wuerde: Versuch die libmikmod doch mal mit weniger Optimierungen zu übersetzen.

 

Bitte mal etwas genauer erläutern...

----------

## meyerm

Chlor. Du kompilierst momentan mit 

```
-O3 -pipe -pthread -finline-functions -funroll-loops -ffast-math
```

Probier's doch einfach mal nur mit -O2, oder sogar ohne jegliche Optimierungen. Ich glaube es reicht sogar, vor dem emerge libmikmod ein "export CFLAGS="-march=i686"" zu machen. Aber wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst (ich bring ja selber immer alles durcheinander), editier selbige Variable in Deiner /etc/make.conf und "emerge libmikmod".

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich dachte, das dingsfile hat einen dl error...

jax

----------

## meyerm

K.A. Was ich da vorgeschlagen hatte, war ja auch nur der erste Ansatz, den ich versucht haette. Aber ich denke nicht, dass beim Download was schiefgegangen ist, sonst haette sie nicht ordentlich entpackt werden koennen.

----------

## lordimac

Na ja, das emerge kompilliert ja mit diesen Optionen automatisch. Ich probiers mal über die make.conf

----------

## KiLLaCaT

glaub jetzt auf, dass es was mit den use-flags zu tun hat.

siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11756 , die hatten auch soetwas.

jax

----------

## lordimac

So, habs ganz raus genommen, nun macht er:

 *Quote:*   

> make[2]: *** [drv_alsa.lo] Error 1
> 
> make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> 
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libmikmod-3.1.10/work/libmikmod-3.1.10/libmikmod'
> ...

 

Und wenn ichs nochmal probiere:

 *Quote:*   

> make[2]: *** [drv_sgi.lo] Segmentation fault
> 
> make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> 
> sed: Couldn't close {standard output}
> ...

 

Beim 3. mal:

 *Quote:*   

> make[2]: *** [drv_aix.lo] Segmentation fault
> 
> make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> 
> sed: Couldn't close {standard output}
> ...

 

----------

